# Constant peeing- SOS



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Shiloh is 5 months this week and she has been very very good with the house training so far. Today without notice, she starting squatting constantly in the yard and peeing. Her water intake has been the same as always. Then she peed a couple of times in the house, in front of me, she seemed quite distressed about it. Then I took her out for a walk in the rain and she peed in every bit of green grass she could find and then came home to pee in the front foyer. My gut tells me UTI? How do dogs get UTI's and what do I do? Does she need to go on antibiotics or is there natural remedies somebody can recommend? Help please!!!


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

Just take her to the vet if you feel something is wrong. Don't mess around with it.
If it is a UTI she can get a serious infection if not treated properly with Abx.
I personally wouldn't mess with home remedies IMO.
Hope everything works out and the pup feels better soon


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I would say UTI. Dogs can UTIs a few different ways, often from bacteria that make their way into the urethra and up to the rest of the urinary tract. Very common in female dogs, because of their anatomy. 

Catch some urine (preferably her first urination of the day), store it in the fridge, and take her to the vet ASAP. They'll prescribe antibiotics. Like any antibiotic treatment, that can mess with her natural bacteria as well, so don't be surprised if she also has gastrointestinal side effects--probiotics might help with that.

Hope it all works out!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, off to the Vet right away. (Get Well Soon, Shiloh!!)


----------

